# Post your "Range Bag" here



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok guys lets see your range bags. 
Here is the one i just ordered, Uncle Mike's Deluxe Range Bag found it on Amazon for $34.99 shipped I could not pass. Should be here in a few days.So what do you got?







:watching:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's some pics of my bag. The Midway Competition Range Bag $40 +Shipping


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Here's the black one...*














































It also comes with two gun rugs and a draw string bag. Not bad at all for the price. I like the OD green because I can label the pouches w/ just a Sharpie.


----------



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was looking at your first post and noticed the labels on the bag (thinking great idea) now that my bag is black i'll have to come up with a system.


----------



## walleye (Feb 4, 2011)

The compact Midway bag is on sale $20 off till 3-31-11. $29.99 from $49.99 Now that is a deal I would think.

MidwayUSA Compact Competition Range Bag - MidwayUSA


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I just use an extra back pack that I've had for a few years. Couldn't tell you what I paid for it, but I'm quite sure it wasn't over $20. Plenty of places/pockets to put whatever I need. Pens, staple gun/staples, targets, protection, rest bags, tools and a couple of pistols. Depending on how much I'm shooting (and what cal.) I might take another small bag for ammo. I still haven't figured out how to pack my rifle into it though....


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I have the compact mid way bag in black and i love it. Perfect size for me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Funny, I just bought two bags today that are on sale FOR $10 EACH!!!!! LAPG Tactical Bail Out Gear Bag Best Seller!

I use a Cabelas ammo can for my ammo, eyes/ears, cleaning stuff that I take to the range. For the handguns I use this Pelican case the wife bought for me a few Christmas' ago.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Funny, I just bought two bags today that are on sale FOR $10 EACH!!!!! LAPG Tactical Bail Out Gear Bag Best Seller!
> 
> I use a Cabelas ammo can for my ammo, eyes/ears, cleaning stuff that I take to the range. For the handguns I use this Pelican case the wife bought for me a few Christmas' ago.


good choice on that pelican case, love those things. just wish I had more of them for my small arms, as I have far too many for my crew served

the bag I have at work is a POS, I'm gonna see if I can't get my supply guy to hook me up with a couple of those midways while they are on sale, look like great bags


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I like to carry my camera equipment in a hard side cooler. I do the same with my guns. I only carry the ones I intend to use.

The nice thing about the cooler is that it looks innocuous. I leave the house and neighbors think I'm going camping or something.

I never use a bag or case that looks like a camera case or gun bag--it's an invitation for bad guys.


----------

